# Is Wading OK?



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

I got run off from over by the EPA lab on Thursday afternoon when me and my buddy were wading out about waist deep behind a vacant lot. I had heard that as long as we were wading in the water and didn't use his land to access, the guy couldn't run us off anywhere. Anyone know the true laws on that issue? Thanks


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Private property stops at mean high tide line. If you are below this line, then you are in Florida waters. 



Just be sure that your "access" point to the water is public too!



Next time, don't let them run you off - have them call the police and wait it out.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

if you're in the water you're good. Dont get caught walking through his property to get in the water but as long as you are in atleast 3 inches of water then you're inpublic property. you cant get on a dock or on any land but all water in a state or federal waterway is safe. you must have found a good hole that someonedoesnt want you in . thanks for the blackwater advice.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Right about mean high tide. It was one of the first laws passed in this country.


----------



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

Same goes for freshwater too. Enter at a public point and as long as you're in the water the property owner can't do anything about it. Had this issue when I was in high school and told the landowner and he asked if I was a lawyer, cops never came and couldn't prove that I wasn't a lawyer. I hated the SOB anyway, owned everything and thought he knew everything.


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

I had the same guy try to run me & a buddy off...He said he owned the house next to the vacant lot. He told us we couldn't fish there that it 

was private property, we told him to call the cops, we were in kayaks & launched at the moorings..The cops arrived, told him to go inside 

that we weren't breaking any laws...as ya'll said enter in public property & they can't say anything...fish away !! 

Tight Lines & Full Coolers


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

what a damn curmudgeon. Glad the police didn't take his side. thats ridiculous. Its not even his property?? SHEESH. What is this world coming to? Let us enjoy OUR waters without the a-holes trying to ruin someones day.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

NEITHER of the times I was accused of being on "their" property did the cops show up.



I highly doubt that a police officer would side w/ the homeowner. IF they were to, I'd insist they call a FWC officer! The FWC officer would definitely have the side of the fisherman in this case.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh, God. Calling a FWC officer and expecting him to interpret the law correctly is like asking a cop about constitutional law. You may or may not get a correct answer. The most important point is if you are in the water, below mean high tide line, you are in public territory. Know that and be confidant.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I've launched my kayak before, just to go fishing off of Ono Island. sure enough the security guard shows up. i stood my ground. He called the cops, the cops came out there, and said exactly what everyone else is saying. under the tideline is public property. the best part is i never stopped fishing and i told the guy i would defend my belongings if he touched them.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

There used to be a property owner to the east of Shorline Park in GBthat would call the cops everytime he saw somebody wading around that area. I believe he must have moved away, or maybe he is still around and the FWC and GB police finally got him to stop calling. 

FWC had to inform the GB police they were wrong because they were making people "go back the way you came" when this guy would call them.


----------



## BR (Aug 12, 2008)

Great post. Thanks for the ammo. I've always been leary about fishing around somebody's backyard/dock. Now it's on. 

BR


----------

